# Something for fans of the OS2U Kingfisher



## Wurger (Jan 5, 2012)

Guys , check this.....


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rFz8GAmNq1o_


----------



## Wildcat (Jan 5, 2012)

WOW!!!!!!!!


----------



## herman1rg (Jan 5, 2012)

Awesome


----------



## rochie (Jan 5, 2012)

simply incredible


----------



## pbfoot (Jan 5, 2012)

cant be better


----------



## Airframes (Jan 5, 2012)

I'm stunned !!!!


----------



## javlin (Jan 5, 2012)

This guy has been doing some stunning work for a few years now;just Beautiful!


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 5, 2012)

Very cool!


----------



## ccheese (Jan 5, 2012)

WOW.... I'm speechless !

Charles


----------



## Crimea_River (Jan 5, 2012)

I've been following his stuff for a decade or so. Here's his website: Rojas Bazan Home Page


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jan 5, 2012)

SON OF A............. Impresive!!!!!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jan 5, 2012)

WOW!


----------



## evangilder (Jan 5, 2012)

The radial engine alone is a work of art. Incredible!


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 6, 2012)




----------



## evangilder (Jan 6, 2012)

Have you seen this guy's B-17? 


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yWifPWDJ6o8_


----------



## Wurger (Jan 6, 2012)

Outstanding job.


----------

